
Xiaomi Registers New Sliding Camera Patent to Increase Screen-to-Body Ratio - shanede45
https://www.researchsnipers.com/xiaomi-registers-new-sliding-camera-patent-to-increase-screen-to-body-ratio/
======
mytailorisrich
Last year they also released a phone with the front camera embedded behind the
screen, which I thought was a great idea.

I wonder what's happened to that.

